# can it be done



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

I was wondering, is it possible to mount a tjet body on an afx chassis, by cutting off the side handles and using the hole in the front for the screw post?

I have noticed that some of the early afx bodies have a post that goes in this hole..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes it can...done that years ago...
Also, I cut the handles off of the AW 4 gear chassis and use those too, for older 4 gear bodies...RM


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Fascinating..

Can Vincent wheels, sized for tjets fit afx axles?


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Yes. AFX and tjets have the same sized axles.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks guys 

I love this place &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

the tjet hotrod body sits really nice on a afx chassis
with the handels cut off the chassis.
I use afx chassis this way to lower some of the customs I build.

some of the afx or afx magnatractions use a thinner front axel.
so you will need to change the front axel and drill the front chassis axel holes out.
to use Vincent tjet wheels on some of them .


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Some guys I used to race with took tooth picks and glued pieces of them on the inside of certain t-jet bodies to mount them on AFX chassis eliminating the need to alter the chassis.

Later The actually cut slots into the side of a t-jet Lola GT to fit it on an AFX Chassis. Looked ok actually when I painted the ends of the AFX "handles" to match the body. I later used roundels & Numbers decals To cover the holes and you couldn't see them at all Rockinator


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I have what was a nice green lola gt that I got in a junkyard lot on ebay. 
that someone had cut slots in the sides to put it on a afx chassis .
your roundel and numbers sound like a good idea to coverup 
the ugly holes on the one that I have .
I would have cut the chassis if I did it .
I modify chassis all the time to mount custom bodys on them.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

You will need to carve a place in the front of the AFX chassis for the tjet guide pin. The screw post on the tjet body will line up with the holder for the AFX guidepin. I use my dremel to carve out a rectangle the size of the tjet guidepin.


Sometimes the rear screw post will interfere and may need to be trimmed. I have also superglued the rectangle base of a broken guidepin to the AFX chassis to create a rear screw hole to secure the back of the AFX chassis. Also, do not cut the tabs on the sides of the AFX chassis off completely, only cut what is needed to fit in the tjet body. This will secure the chassis and keep it from moving around and rubbing the rear wheels.

Good Luck and share some photos when you can.
Old Blue


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I cut the ears off of the A/FX chassis when I build cars for the HOCOC Coupe class. I use a Tomy guide pin, the body is held on by a single screw. JW's HO Speed Parts makes the front wheels and tires that I use.


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Rich Dumas said:


> I cut the ears off of the A/FX chassis when I build cars for the HOCOC Coupe class. I use a Tomy guide pin, the body is held on by a single screw. JW's HO Speed Parts makes the front wheels and tires that I use.


Rich, I'm a bit confused. Is that an AFX chassis under that black car ( which is great looking!). And what kind of pick up shoes are on it? I have never seen shoes with that kind of bend on the front of them on an AFX chassis.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

mrtjet said:


> Rich, I'm a bit confused. Is that an AFX chassis under that black car ( which is great looking!). And what kind of pick up shoes are on it? I have never seen shoes with that kind of bend on the front of them on an AFX chassis.


Those look like the AJs A/FX Hop-Up Pick-Up Shoes. They came with a G-Plus guide pin.

Randy.


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*Pick ups*

I've never seen an AFX hop up kit, so I don't know about that, however, that type of shoe comes with the "wall climbers". AFX cars, so equipped, were the only ones I had which could maneuver the Tomy 3" hair pin on my old scenery track.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The original name for these cars was A/FX, so I always refer to them that way. Later on Aurora dropped the /. The pickup shoes are called "Powersteering" they came in a blister package with a metal guide pin. I don't know if anyone still has them in stock.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Rich Dumas said:


> I cut the ears off of the A/FX chassis when I build cars for the HOCOC Coupe class. I use a Tomy guide pin, the body is held on by a single screw. JW's HO Speed Parts makes the front wheels and tires that I use.


Pretty spiff. :thumbsup:

Where is the screw located?


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*Very spendy.....*



Rich Dumas said:


> The original name for these cars was A/FX, so I always refer to them that way. Later on Aurora dropped the /. The pickup shoes are called "Powersteering" they came in a blister package with a metal guide pin. I don't know if anyone still has them in stock.


ones are on ebay right now. They don't seem to be getting any cheaper either.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Rich Dumas said:


> The original name for these cars was A/FX, so I always refer to them that way. Later on Aurora dropped the /. The pickup shoes are called "Powersteering" they came in a blister package with a metal guide pin. I don't know if anyone still has them in stock.


I still have the orange card "power steering" kits,they came with the curled end shoes and a metal g-plus guide pin,i will look to see how many I have.i also have the 4-gear repair kits that had all the plastic gears PLUS the always splitting 9 tooth pinion gear.Aurora knew they botched the 4-gear even back then.jmho
Christian


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Rich Dumas said:


> I cut the ears off of the A/FX chassis when I build cars for the HOCOC Coupe class. I use a Tomy guide pin, the body is held on by a single screw. JW's HO Speed Parts makes the front wheels and tires that I use.


Richard do you remember which wheels and tires are on that combo...still being a novice ive looked at his site but cant relate to some of the sizes..Thanks Dennis
btw awesome car


----------

